

4 US diplomats incl. the US Ambassador killed in the militia/mob raid in Libya - fpp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-19570254

======
hollerith
The following is probably the inflammatory movie trailer:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmodVun16Q4>

It was uploaded over 3 mo ago under a user name identical to the name (Sam
Bacile) of the man the BBC identified as the producer of the movie.

Huffington Post says the trailer has been dubbed into Egyptian Arabic, which
of course means there are other copies of the video online, which explains why
this particular YouTube video has a relatively small number of hits.

------
Claudus
When I see news like this it makes me think of a quote, "Nothing makes a man
angrier than to be wrong and know it."

